
After Growing to 50 People, We’re Ditching the Office Completely - jkaljundi
https://open.buffer.com/no-office/
======
mdergosits
> Yes, there were bunk beds in the office. And they got a lot of use!

Glad they got rid of the office, maybe it will allow people to have a better
work life balance.

------
jessaustin
Maybe I have a weird client setup, but when TFA loads I have to hit "stop"
really quickly to prevent the page from navigating to some little widget.

